# help i'm at a loss



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

help i'm at a loss. someone id this please.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 0_2221.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 0_2220.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 0_2219.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 0_2218.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 0_2217.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v285/ ... 0_2222.jpg


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

They are kahluas and creams, they look alot like Robb Melancons "camo" frogs, here is a link to some of his pics http://www.robbster.com/RobbHome/FrogPage/TabTop.asp?Tab=Photos&Secondary=KKAuratus


----------

